# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Improvement - Show Unanswered Threads

## DGagnon

Although you can search for all threads with 0 reply's, it is not exactly a simple or easy task. Adding a button, similar to the "What's New?" button that would search for all unanswered threads would help to make sure less threads go unanswered.  This would have many benefits including keeping new members who's threads have fallen bellow the typically checked ranges, to have their questions answered and increase their faith in the forum.

This should be a rather simple soultion to implement, what does everyone else think of this?

----------


## Dennis7849

I like this idea.  A "Zero Replies" post listing.

----------


## vlady

i like that one dgagnon..

and maybe also "solved" threads  :Smilie: 

in the search menu 

"Sort Results by:...
....
...
.."

maybe include the above in the search criteria

criteria included now are:

Title
date 
user name
relevance

----------


## arlu1201

DGagnon, 

Do you by any chance believe in telepathy or reading others' mind? Just last nite, i posted a discussion thread to the mods regarding the Unanswered posts page with the same reason that you gave.  Amazing telepathy, i would say !!!

We will revert to you on this on soon.

----------


## DGagnon

I'm glad im not the only one who thinks its a good idea, lets just hope it can be implemented.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

DGagnon, while you're waiting for the glorious "tech team" to come up with something just use this http://www.excelforum.com/search.php?do=process&type=[]=1&forumid={vb:raw foruminfo.forumid}&replyless=1&replylimit=0

really the search feature should just work like this www.excelforum.com/search.php?do=process&type[]=1&replyless=1&replylimit=0 but it doesn't which means that search.php has been changed in some way???

It's so, so simple, doesn't working on and is very very easy to put in quicklinks (if the "tech team" had any knowledge at all!)

*EDIT:* try this if you are having problems using the others http://www.excelforum.com/search.php...1&replylimit=0

----------


## arlu1201

The Unanswered Threads page has been included on the top navigation bar, just next to quick links, forum actions, etc.

Please try it and revert if you see any issues.

----------


## Cutter

It has?  I don't see it.

----------


## arlu1201

Here it is

----------


## Cutter

Yes, I assumed that was where it should be by what you said in Post #7.  But it isn't showing for me.  I left the site and came back and it still isn't showing.

----------


## arlu1201

Can you upload a screenshot of your navigation bar?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Another faux pas Arlette?, many times now you have announced "it's fixed.." "it's here", "that works" and almost every time somoene has to come back to you to tell you its not, the reason you see it and we do not is either becuase you are looking at a different skin or its been conditionally shown for the mod usergroups only!

I dont see it and i don't need to upload a pic to prove it!

----------


## Cutter

I could, but I don't see the point.  It looks exactly like yours except for the "Unanswered Threads" dropdown.

----------


## arlu1201

Its not conditioned only for the mods, Simon.  I do have a non-mod user id which is used for testing purposes and it shows through that userid as well.  Please refresh your screen and check again.

----------


## Cutter

I had tried Refreshing but it didn't change.  I just Refreshed again and it is now showing.

----------


## arlu1201

Cutter & Simon,

Please check now and revert.

----------


## Cutter

Arlette
You keep using the word 'revert'.  I'm pretty sure you want 'report'.

----------


## arlu1201

Either ways, it means the same to me.  All i need to know is that its working at your end.  If not, i need to ask the tech team to check and 'revert', oops i mean 'report'.  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Yes, now it shows, previously it didnt and im no stranger to managing websites so i did previously refresh...etc

----------


## Cutter

A new twist:
When I click on 'New Posts' the resulting screen does NOT have the new link.
When I click on this thread the screen DOES have the new link.

----------


## arlu1201

When you click on 'New Posts', the new link is the 6th from the left.
When you click on this page, the new link is the last in the list.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Arlette, just for future they dont mean the same http://www.thefreedictionary.com/revert  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks Simon.

----------


## DGagnon

I do see the new button and it is working for me.

----------


## Cutter

My mistake.  I just saw that it was gone from the right end and didn't look for it elsewhere in the bar.

----------


## DGagnon

The search appears to be not refreshing, it is now 46 minutes old, could the refresh interval be reduced?

----------


## arlu1201

DGagnon,

The search will not auto-refresh.  You have to click on Unanswered Threads and then select the option again.  It works the same as "What's New?" / New Posts feature.

----------


## DGagnon

That is what i am doing, but the search is old, im not surehow to triger the search to revert to a fresh state.

----------


## arlu1201

What do you mean by the search is old?  Everytime you click on the link and choose your option, all those threads with 0 replies till that time will show.  Maybe you can attach some screenshots so we can understand what you mean.

----------


## DGagnon

from this window after reading your post i clicked on "Unanswered Threads" -> "Any Date" and this is the result.

----------


## arlu1201

I did the same and got this...see red box.

----------


## DGagnon

could you please test from a user not provisioned as Mod, and see if you get the same result?  you will need to serach, wait about 1 min, and try again to see the result i am experiencing.

----------


## arlu1201

DGagnon,

I understood what you meant.  Will get the team to check on this.  I face it even while using the mod id, so its not dependent on what the user status is.

----------


## DGagnon

i thought there could be different limits per user level, for example as a "Registered User" I can only exicute a search once every 30 seconds, or must wait one minute between posts

----------


## arlu1201

DGagnon,

Please check again at your end.  I checked this with the tech team and its working now.

----------


## DGagnon

It is working now, may i ask what the issue was?

----------


## arlu1201

It was a refresh issue.

----------


## DGagnon

Thank you, I think we an mark this thread as solved now.  Could you please do the needful?

----------


## arlu1201

Sure. Done.

----------

